
Beyond the Beagle: Seven Open Source Board Projects that Count - boopsie
https://www.linux.com/news/embedded-mobile/mobile-linux/594494:beyond-the-beagle-seven-open-source-board-projects-that-count
======
ChuckMcM
I find the number of cool ARM boards to be really awesome although I worry
about how difficult it can be to have them be compatible. I've got a
Pandaboard and the Chumby guts boards (both OMAP based) which are equal parts
fun and frustration.

------
nagarch
very nice info. where to buy in singapore?

